# X Trail Speakers



## simonems (Apr 9, 2005)

I want to upgrade my 2005 X Trail Speakers. Has anyone done this? what size are the speakers? How easy are they to replace?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Simon,

Welcome to the forums.

Please use the search function as this question has been asked and discussed in detail quite a number of times already.

To help get started please refer to the following thread and then branch out to other threads:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=89405&highlight=speakers




simonems said:


> I want to upgrade my 2005 X Trail Speakers. Has anyone done this? what size are the speakers? How easy are they to replace?


----------



## jkwee (Mar 24, 2005)

Simon, I was trying to get the same info as well about couple of weeks ago.
Anyway, Jalal (aussietrail) helped me ..
Info that I got is that it is 6.5" inch speaker and 2" inch mounting depth.
The mounting depth is the tricky bit you need the slim speaker.
Try polk momo, they have slim speakers. 

I have ordered my speakers and will get someone to install them for me...
And Jalal is right - there were couple of discussions that will give you information on X-trail speakers ...

jk 


aussietrail said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...


----------

